# Sick puppy!



## Anna68 (Aug 29, 2004)

My Chi pup is 13 weeks old. She has been very healthy. Today, I took her with me on an outing and she was playing on a small beach. It is a lake and I live in Ontario. She drank some of the water (not alot) and was licking the sand a bit and picking up leaves etc. 
Well, that was around 3:00pm. Around 9:00 she had a liquid stool with sand in it. I fed her around the same time. She has been restless and shivery tonight. (more shivery than usual) Then around 11:30pm she vomited her undigested food but then wanted to eat it right away again.(I did not let her) She has had lots of energy up to this point and is acting normal in most ways. 
Obviously, the water and sand did not agree with her. But..do you think is might be more serious than a temporary gastro thing? I will be calling my vet first thing in am if she does not improve overnight. She is fairly petite at 1lb 11oz. I'm just really hoping it's just an upset tummy! :/
I"m worried about her blood sugar getting too low so I dipped my finger in some of our local maple syrup and stuck it in her mouth.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I really think this is worth a visit to the emergency vet rather than waiting until morning.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

take puppy to the vet asap. she's so young and tiny . I would def. be worried. Let us know how she's doing


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

In my experience ingesting even a small amount of sand leads to almost instant watery diarrhoea. I would be more concerned about drinking the lake water, but the fact that she wanted to eat her vomit (gross to us but normal behaviour in dogs) and was acting normally are good signs that it was just a reaction to the sand.
However, when a puppy is that tiny, any diarrhoea can cause problems as they can become dehydrated very quickly. So at least call the vet.
Is she drinking? You need to check for signs of dehydration


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I would go to the vet asap, just to be on the safe side  it is probably nothing but with our dogs being so tiny it can be very easy for the sugar levels to drop and for them to become dehydrated. keep us updated!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is she now that 24 hours have passed. Hopefully she got rid of the sand. Please update us!


----------



## 2chimomma (Aug 25, 2015)

Hope she is doing ok?


----------



## Anna68 (Aug 29, 2004)

Sorry for not replying sooner! Thankfully, when I woke at 5am to check on her, there was no more diarrhea! I have a tiny amount of cooked chicken breast and left the electrolytes with her. A few hours later, still no diarrhea and she had kept the chicken down so I repeated it. After I was sure she kept that down I gave her a small amount of kibble. She was back to herself energy wise so thankfully she was on the mend. Thank you for all your support!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm glad that she's OK. Make sure she never eats sand again!!!


----------

